# Type of body kit this is!



## Eklypised (Jan 17, 2020)

I’m sure this kit and car has been on here before. But I just got my 2012 Cruz last week. Anybody know name bod this body kit?


----------



## Eklypised (Jan 17, 2020)

Here’s the link to the YouTube video. I Would like to know the name of the wheels as well


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Looks like stock with rs sides and front


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lowered and Dubbed stock Cruze.


----------



## Eklypised (Jan 17, 2020)

What year is that Cruz you think? Mine sure didn’t come with this rims lol


----------



## Eklypised (Jan 17, 2020)

So these the side skirts?






Extreme Dimensions 107618: $190.40 Plus $10.00 Instant Coupon at Andy's


Extreme Dimensions 107618: $190.40 Plus $10.00 Instant Coupon at Andy's. All coupons automatically apply in checkout when you're signed in! Duraflex Racer Side Skirts fits 2011-2015 Chevrolet Cruze




www.andysautosport.com


----------



## Eklypised (Jan 17, 2020)

I actually found the whole body kit


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eklypised said:


> I actually found the whole body kit


That is a stock Cruze non-RS. Look at where there would be body lines at the end of the rocker - none. The vehicle has been lowered with coil overs and 20in aftermarket rims have been added. Go ahead and buy the kit if you want, but it will not make your Cruze look like that. It would be cheaper to just buy RS panels from a yard and put them on to get the RS look if that is what your going for. Remember the "kit" you posted is actually only the rocker covers and doesn't include the front and rear fascias (bumper covers).


----------



## Eklypised (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh so all he has is the RS side skirts??


----------



## Eklypised (Jan 17, 2020)

Is this a front bumper kit or is this stock too?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eklypised said:


> Oh so all he has is the RS side skirts??


The picture you posted is a stock Cruze - no side skirts.


----------

